# Anyone have the Maazel Bruckner set?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Was wondering how it stacks up.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sure the sound quality is good if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I'm sure the sound quality is good if that's what you're looking for.


You have it? How are the performances?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

No, Mazaal isn't the conductor I'd go for in this repertoire.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Was wondering how it stacks up.


I haven't heard it, but I'd LIKE to hear it. . . I've been wrong in the past so many times second-guessing conductors I thought not up to task.

I do like his brassy and weighty Berlin Brucker's Eighth on EMI.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

His Wagner is execrable. Lumbering, colorless, dull. That doesn't give me much hope for his Bruckner. Lumbering, colorless, dull Bruckner would be twice as bad as lumbering, colorless, dull Wagner.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hmm, I wasn't aware of this. Looks like it's on Spotify, though. I'll have to get to it sometime.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Was wondering how it stacks up.


Maazel's Bruckner is great, he always casts a spell on me, especially in the 7th & 8th. Highly recommended.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Gettin' closer to gettin' this set.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Maa-zel's sleepy Bruckner 8 with BPO was the first and last for me. The category's so competitive. IMO he's not worth the time or money. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Gettin' closer to gettin' this set.


Wait for Janowski's Pentatone box?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Wait for Janowski's Pentatone box?


Will do, but those don't get very good reviews. You like them?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Will do, but those don't get very good reviews. You like them?


I've sampled most and liked. Most professional reviews I've read have been very good. One negative Amazon reviewer for the 5th didn't like it because it was nearly as long as Horenstein's. Wha? The Horenstein is the best Bruckner 5th I've heard. :tiphat:


----------

